# F2P ohne Anmeldung / LAN Spiel



## AbGedreht (17. Juli 2014)

Hey,

Habe einen kleinen Ferienjob bekommen, bei dem ich die IT-Räume von einem ComputerCamp aufbaue, eine recht kleine Sache.
Der Veranstalter bzw. der Chef hat uns gefragt, ob wir irgendwelche F2P Spiele kennen, die keine Anmeldung brauchen.
Es darf auch ruhig ein Spiel mit gutem LAN Modus sein. Jedoch kein Shooter und auf normalen Büro-PCs lauffähig 

Mir ist auf die Schnelle nichts eingefallen, bei F2P kenne ich mich auch zu wenig aus 

Kennt ihr da was passendes?


----------



## LastChaosTyp (17. Juli 2014)

Man könnte im Internet "The Curve 2" spielen, geht auch als Gast  Aber warum ohne Anmeldung? Je nach dem, wie groß die ganze Sache da ist, könnte man auch schnell einfach ein paar E-Mail Konten einrichten, oder jeder Teilnehmer muss sich im Vorraus registrieren.


----------



## AbGedreht (17. Juli 2014)

Recht großer Aufwand, es sind 50 PCs für zirka 200 Schüler  Möglich wärs, aber ohne Anmeldung wärs einfacher :p


----------



## longtom (17. Juli 2014)

Gibt doch die ganzen Spieleklassiker wie C&C /GTA 2 / Swine usw.... kostenlos und Legal zum Download glaub an die 50 Spiele sind das ,das wär doch Optimal für Lan .
Guck dich mal um hier solltest was finden (Jetzt wird's günstig: Über 35 Klassiker zum kostenlosen Download!)


----------



## AbGedreht (17. Juli 2014)

Hmm, wäre ne Option, aber gibts nicht was moderneres?  Ich weiß nur, dass sie bis dato im Warcraft gespielt haben.

Mir wäre als erstens War Thunder eingefallen bei Thema F2P. Leider hat es ja ein Anmeldesystem.


----------



## DOcean (17. Juli 2014)

bei 200 Schülern kann man einen privaten WoW Server aufmachen  *duckundwech*


----------



## longtom (17. Juli 2014)

Jo hätt ich auch gern ein FarCry 4 für lau und ohne Anmeldung  .


----------



## LastChaosTyp (17. Juli 2014)

WoW mit 200 Mann: 100 Alli + 100 Horde. Alle erhalten am Start nen FullPVPEquip Char ihrer Wahl und dann gehts an Kämpfen. Horde verteidigt OG, Allis müssen rein, dann umgekehrt D Wäre mal so eine mega geile Schlacht. Ich würde sofort mitmachen 

Man kann aber keine aktuellen kostenlose Spiele finden, die man ohne Anmeldung zocken kann und dann auch noch auf Bürorechnern. Irgendwo ist halt die Grenze erreicht und ich denke, auch hier überschriten. Die Leute sollen sich einfach mit ner privaten E-Mail anmelden und gut ist.


----------



## uka (17. Juli 2014)

Keine Anmeldung und keine Shooter .. hmmm .. ich hätte ja Soldat (Soldat :: Homepage) gesagt, alternativ ggf. openRA (OpenRA - Home). Edit: Blobby Volley (1 oder 2) http://www.chip.de/downloads/Blobby-Volley-2_23171546.html wäre auch noch ein sehr unterhaltsames Spiel. 

Gruß


----------

